# Bonjour de France



## Olivier1024

Bonjour,

I live in France.
I discover recently the abaility of doing music music with a computer and software.
I'm beginner so I'll ask you advice if necessary.
Thanks


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

Salut Olivier, bienvenue !


----------



## Brobdingnagian

Je vous envoie un p'tit bonjour aussi, Olivier. Bienvenue! Vous avez trouvé le bon endroit pour apprendre.


----------



## Illico

Bonjour Olivier et bienvenue dans le monde des VSTi, tu trouveras ici une tonne d'informations et de conseils.


----------



## Nico

Bienvenue! ça fait plaisir de voir quelques français !


----------



## Loïc D

Bonjour Olivier.
Bienvenue ici : tu verras, ce site est une mine d'or !


----------



## Grégory Betton

Bienvenue ! Tu verras, la communauté VI est très active. Je te conseille en parallèle Audiofanzine qui est un très bon complément d'information.


----------



## ChristianM

Salutatoi Olivier


----------



## Olivier1024

Merci à tous.
Je découvre le site, effectivement il contient beaucoup d'avis et d'expériences qui ne me paraissent pas dogmatique (à part peut être quand il s'agit de Spitfire Audio ).
Je connais Audiofanzine, mais les centres d'intérêt sont différents, très orienté hardware et parfois très orienté ...


----------



## Grégory Betton

C'est vrai ! Encore bienvenue


----------



## danielb

Hello les Français Welcome  pour info aussi j'ai fait ce site en français avec pas mal d'infos pour débuter en zik orchestrale  il y a un forum aussi mais un peu mort pour le moment, c'est le début   

http://www.samplecafe.fr/

a ++


----------



## Vardaro

J'ecris un français avec de nombreux petits fôtes!
Velcome!


----------



## Valérie_D

Salut Olivier, bienvenue sur vi-control! Tu remarqueras parfois un utilisateur qui ajoute du poids à certains filons : Rctec est Hans Zimmer


----------



## Paul Grymaud




----------



## ghandizilla

Il y a aussi Charlie Clouser, Daniel James, plein de développeurs, et plein de compositeurs encore plus extraordinaires et injustement méconnus.

Enfin, tout cela, c'était avant. Car notre impavide armée francophone va bientôt annexer ce forum qui s'appellera désormais "La Nouvelle Vicontrolalie".


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau




----------



## Olivier1024

Merci à vous tous.

Courage pour www.samplecafe.fr/, c'est une belle initiative et prenons le temps de nous y inscrire.


----------



## midi-et-quart

Hi there, I'm also a new member here. Looking forward to learning a lot from our coming discussions


----------



## Vardaro

Paul Grymaud said:


>


Raah, lovely!


----------



## LordLarsa

Bonjour Olivier


----------



## ghandizilla

SampleCafé mériterait d'être repeuplé. On n'a rien à part ça en français spécifiquement sur les instruments virtuels.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

Honte à moi, je m'étais inscrit et avais même discuté quelques fois avec Daniel, et j'ai complètement zappé depuis quelques mois. Je vais y remédier très vite !


----------



## PhiBee

Je découvre qu’il y a qques compatriotes ici ! Cool 
Et je viens en plus de découvrir une plateforme en français. Je vais y faire un tour du coup !


----------



## Robo Rivard

Moi je suis Québécois, et je suis le troll du forum.


----------



## Infiniquity

Bienvenue!


----------



## Dominic Stein

Salut Olivier, welcome to VI-Control!


----------



## Patrick.K

Bonjour Olivier et bienvenue sur VI Control !


----------

